
Empathy makes us immoral, says a Yale psychologist - urahara
https://qz.com/1024303/empathy-makes-us-immoral-says-a-yale-psychologist/
======
AHatLikeThat
"When we rely on empathy to make moral decisions, he says, we end up
prioritizing the person whose suffering we can easily relate to over that of
any number of others who seem more distant."

This article is not really discussing empathy, but rather limited or immature
empathy, and sentimentalism. True empathy embraces not just the "victim", but
also the perpetrator, bystanders, and others who might be affected. True
empathy is about relating to those that are not easy to relate to.

